# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Edhe fotoja ime

## Klaudia_20

Po e ve ele una foton(se mos me shani se mjere ju pastaj ..:P )
PS-foton e kam vene ne nje ekspozite ne dr

----------


## {Princi}

pse u larguam nga shqipria ne mer amon...
amon se ksaj i thon me te morr malli me shku ne gjyq se qekan avokatet si shpirt

----------


## Klaudia_20

lol 
Thx per komplimentin the-yankee,aman vetem ne gjyq sdua te shof asnjerin prej jush...

----------


## Flava

goxha mir paske dal ne kte foto me dreq:P. He se edhe kshu si shpirt je! Kiss u

----------


## Nuska

Bukur Klaudia  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klaudia_20

Thx flava,edhe ti si shpirt je  :buzeqeshje: 
Edhe une te puth,ciao
Thx edhe ti senatorja(nuska) :P

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

Klaudia you look pretty :buzeqeshje:  Pershendetje!! ByeZ

----------


## Wordless

KLaudja si shpirt qenke, fotoja pa ngjyra po me pelqenka shume. ,  mire se serdhe befsh sa me shum qejf, pacim.

----------


## HootieX

pershendetje klaudia...
shume e bukur qenke~  :buzeqeshje:  
 e kam pare fotographine tende ne nje vend tjeter po nuk me kujtohet mbase ne nje forum tjeter??
megjithate mireserdhe.

----------


## malli

jo mi motra nuk te shajme ne ty ,  ti je si shpirt

----------


## kacaku basket

o goce durresake pse mi avokate qeke ti???
une me yankee po vime me ba nai vrasje anej ne ishalla na bien te ty per te na mbrojt.se mos je e shtrenjte se skena lek neve mire lal.
yankeee cmi ndron avataret si mreti grate mer  :buzeqeshje: 
klaudia mire se erdhe lal me kembet e tua.

----------


## ganoid

Jua mbeshtet mendimin te gjithve per bukurine e Klaudias20!
Si mo se shau njeri kete goce? Aq frike kane keta cunat Shqiptare? 
Klaudia nje sek. se do te ta gjej dicka te keqe une ty

----------


## Blerim London

Shum e bukur je 
vetem suksese 

me respekt Blerimi

----------


## vana

Ska me i shajt durrsaket, ne jemi goxha goca, shume e mire je Klaudia!

----------


## kacaku basket

ca me i sha mer apo ke qef me na nxjerr nai ligj ime ketu per fyerje te xhaketes se zeze.rri mer mos luaj me ligjin or trim

----------


## karamelja

Klaudia,qenke vajze shume e mire dhe e bukur.
Te uroj fat ne jete.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nelsi

pergezime vajza per foton,por une nuk kuptoj dicka perse i vene fotot ne forum??????mos ndoshta duhet ta ve edhe foton time

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Mire se erdhe bukuroshe Klaudia_20:
T uroi  fat  edhe  lumturi  ne cdo hap  te jetes  tende edhe  inshalla  enderrat  e tua  qofshin realitet!
  Sinqerisht  Djal{serioz}
  PS: Ne  foto  ke  dale  si  yll  te  morshin  te  keqen  ata  qe  te  shajne.
   Ciao

----------


## kacaku basket

me hiq i kryezytet klaudia ne 
ate foto mos jeni gje nudo ose gjysem apo thjeshte supet jane te zbuluara.
me fal por kot po te pyes.

----------


## BlEdIi

wwwweeeeeeeeee weeeeeeee paska vene foto kjo e biondeve...
Avokate e heqc kemben zvarre ta veme dhe ne ndonje foto...

Ja kalofsh mire Klaudia,dhe sa me shume fat ne jete!


Me respekt Bledi

----------

